# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Wiebelschoenen - Artikel

## Luuss0404

Zij zijn al een tijdje in het wild te vinden, de zogenaamde wiebelschoenen met een dikke ronde zool. Waren ze eerst alleen voor je gezondheid en het verbeteren van je balans. Tegenwoordig is het een complete work-out terwijl je aan het wandelen bent. Als je instapt voel je je onwennig en al snel voel je spieren, waarvan je niet eens wist dat je ze had. Moet wel werken, toch?

*Introductie*
De klassieke wiebelschoen komt van het merk MBT, een afkorting die staat voor Masai Barefoot Technology. Het gebruik van het woord 'technologie', moet duidelijk maken dat het een wetenschappelijke aanpak is, om het lopen op blote voeten na te bootsen. Vooral de therapeutische voordelen van de schoenen worden aanbevolen. Ze zouden zorgen voor een betere houding en het trainen van de balans. Dat soort argumenten hebben het sex-appeal van een blok beton en echt populair zijn deze schoenen natuurlijk nooit geworden. Zoveel anders is het met de komst van de Skechers en de Easytone! Meer calorieën verbranden en 'toning' gelijkertijd, zonder ooit het fitnesscentrum in te lopen, is de boodschap.

*Meer verbranden?*
Om meer calorieën te verbranden, moet het zuurstofverbruik omhoog, zo luiden de wetten van de inspanningsfysiologie. Onderzoekers (Pochari J 2010) lieten dan ook 12 jonge vrouwen (19-24 jaar) op een loopband wandelen met verschillende snelheden en hellingshoeken. We kunnen ze allemaal bespreken, maar de snelheid van 5,6 km zonder hellingshoek is representatief voor normaal wandelen en ligt in de buurt van de Nederlandse Norm voor Gezond Bewegen. We richten ons daar dan ook op.
Er werd getest met normale hardloopschoenen, Skechers, Easytone en MBT. De computer bepaalde willekeurig in welke volgorde de schoenen gedragen werden. Dit voorkomt dat bijvoorbeeld vermoeidheid, de resultaten zou vertekenen. Er bleek geen significant verschil tussen het zuurstof verbruik (gemiddeld 15,8 ml/kg/min), de hartslag (gemiddeld 94 hs/pm) of de beleving in intensiteit (gemiddeld 8,1 RPE), ongeacht de variatie in snelheid of hellingshoek.

*Meer vorm*
Het instabiele karakter van de schoenen zorgt voor een ander soortige activiteit van de spieren. Het voelt vreemd aan en je bent je ineens bewust van bepaalde spieren. De constante correcties, die de spieren moeten maken om stabiel te blijven, zouden zorgen voor meer activiteit van de desbetreffende spier. Volgens een Reebok onderzoek zouden 4 van de 5 vrouwen zeer geïnteresseerd zijn in producten die de benen en billen vormen. Ook zij zijn groots aanwezig in de markt van de wiebelschoenen.
Als er dan niet meer calorieën verbrand worden, dan zouden deze spieren in ieder geval meer getraind moeten worden. Ook dit kan vastgesteld worden, met een zogenaamde EMG, de meting van spieractiviteit. Dit wordt meestal uitgedrukt in een percentage van de Maximale Vrijwillige Contractie (MVC), de maat die genomen wordt als je gevraagd wordt om de spier zo hard mogelijk aan te spannen, zonder dat je beweegt (isometrisch). Dat is wat de onderzoekers (Porachri J 2010) gedaan hebben voor verschillende spieren. We hebben een selectie gemaakt van de kuitspier (m.gastrocnemius), bovenbeen spier (m.rectus femoris), bilspier (m.gluteus maximus) en de rechte buikspier (m.rectus femoris) en in een grafiekje geplaatst. Het zijn de spieren die invloed hebben op de (gewenste) vorm van het lichaam.

_De wiebelschoenen laten niet meer spieractiviteit (% MVC) zien dan gewone hardloopschoenen._

*Voor de gezondheid*
Wiebelschoenen kopen voor meer verbranding en spieractiviteit, kan niet verantwoord worden op basis van het huidige bewijs. Alle beetjes helpen, maar deze schoenen dragen niet eens minimaal bij. Wellicht dat het dragen voor de gezondheid een overweging is en daar is zeker ook onderzoek naar gedaan. Vooral MBT heeft daar een reputatie te verdedigen. De MBT website laat een serie onderzoeken zien, die vreemd genoeg bijna nooit ergens gepubliceerd zijn. Dat wil niet zeggen dat er geen gepubliceerde onderzoeken zijn, maar die zijn op de MBT website niet te vinden. Deze gepubliceerde onderzoeken zijn doorgaans van biomechanische aard en laten dus niet zien dat iemand echt opknapt door het dragen van deze schoenen.

_De voordelen van wiebelschoenen volgens MBT_
Zo laat een onderzoek zien dat de variatie van het looppatroon toeneemt met MBT (Stoggl T 2010), maar wat dit nu precies voor positieve gevolgen moet hebben is niet duidelijk. Een Nederlands onderzoek laat zien dat het dragen van MBT minder bevorderlijk is, als je een enkeloperatie hebt ondergaan (van Engelen 2010). Ook voetbiomechanica expert Benno Nigg doet ook een duit in de zak met een onderzoek (Landry SC 2010), waarbij duidelijk wordt dat de MBT's wel invloed hebben op het postuur, maar niet per definitie leidt tot een betere houding. Na zes weken, lijkt de houding overigens gewoon op de houding die je aantreft bij gewone schoenen. Ook treffen deze onderzoekers geen verhoogde activiteit van de kuitspier aan, maar zien wel een aangepaste activiteit van bepaalde spiertjes in de voeten. Wat dit betekent is niet helemaal duidelijk. Uitspraken over de gezondheidsbevorderende eigenschappen van dit schoeisel, zijn op dit moment, net zo wankel als het lopen op deze schoenen zelf.

*Overwegingen (update 15 augustus 2010)*
Er zijn twee zaken aangespannen tegen fabrikant Skechers naar aanleiding van het ACE onderzoek. Skechers ziet de rechtszaken met vertrouwen tegemoet, zo laten ze weten. Het ACE onderzoek zit volgens hen slecht in elkaar, omdat het gaat om een kleine (n=12) en niet-representatieve groep (19-24 jaar) en van korte duur is. Ook vinden ze het weinig waard, omdat het niet gepubliceerd is in een wetenschappelijk blad. Bovendien wordt ACE verweten, dat zij een belang hebben bij slechte publiciteit van wiebelschoenen, omdat ze fitness promoten.
De fabrikant verwijst liever naar een onderzoek (Gatreau S 2009) met 80 deelneemers, waarbij de dragers van Skechers een verbeterd uithoudingsvermogen kregen van bil- en rugspieren. Bovendien verloren ze meer gewicht en kregen een betere lichaamscompositie dan de mensen in de controlegroep. Hoewel dit onderzoek zeker uitgebreider van opzet is, zijn er een aantal cruciale beperkingen.
Zoals de auteur zelf heeft vastgesteld, heeft de Skechers groep veel meer meters afgelegd. Zij proberen dat te corrigeren via een multivariate normale verdeling, een geavanceerde statistische methode. Hoewel dit een geaccepteerde manier is van corrigeren, is het verre van waterdicht. Daarnaast is het het aantal meters op basis van zelfrapportage vastgesteld. Feitelijk weten we niet hoeveel de Skechers groep heeft gelopen en dat maakt corrigeren, zo goed als onmogelijk. Omdat de schoenen anders aanvoelen, ga je ook eerder geloven dat het werkt, waardoor je meer gemotiveerd bent om te wandelen. Dat kan mogelijk betekenen dat het effect toe te schrijven is aan meer wandelen in plaats van het dragen van schoenen.
De deelnemers hadden een versnellingsmeter bij zich moeten hebben, een stappenteller, waarmee ook intensiteit van de beweging geregistreerd wordt. Hiermee kan veel objectiever de afstand worden geregistreerd. Overigens is dit onderzoek ook nooit gepubliceerd in een wetenschappelijk vakblad.
Het pro Skechers onderzoek had een groter deelnemersaantal en een controlegroep, maar biedt geen objectieve meting van het aantal gelopen meters, waardoor het effect niet toegeschreven kan worden aan de schoenen. Hoewel het ACE onderzoek klein van opzet was, ging men uit van objectieve metingen. Er was geen controlegroep, maar er was sprake van een crossover ontwerp. Er is vooral gekeken of de claims biomechanisch en inspanningsfysiologisch plausibel zijn. Het voordeel van de metingen, is dat deze moeilijk beïnvloed kunnen worden door de deelnemers, terwijl dit bij het pro Skechers onderzoek absoluut wel kan. Daarom hadden we besloten om het ACE onderzoek als basis van dit artikel op te voeren. De geclaimde voordelen zijn op basis van deze gegevens, biomechanisch en inspanningsfysiologisch onwaarschijnlijk. We zijn benieuwd hoe de rechter hierop gaat reageren.

*Conclusie*
We willen allemaal aan onze gezondheid werken en als we daarbij ook nog kunnen afslanken en een beetje vorm kunnen krijgen is dat mooi meegenomen. Als iemand al deze voordelen aanbiedt, zonder dat het je extra tijd of moeite kost, dan is dat eigenlijk te mooi om waar te zijn. Je moeder vertelde je al dat je dan op je hoede moet zijn. Het dragen van deze schoenen draagt niet bij tot meer verbranding door de grote lichaamsvormende spieren. Het activeert mogelijk wel de kleine spiertjes in de voet. Het heeft een tijdelijk effect op de houding, maar het is niet duidelijk of dit ook daadwerkelijk leidt tot meetbare gezondheidsvoordelen. Veel claims blijken dus niet te kloppen en de mogelijke voordelen zijn vooral theoretisch. Voor 100 tot 250 euro, moeten deze schoenen met weinig bewezen voordelen, wel heel lekker zitten of je moet ze heel mooi vinden.

*Noot van de redactie*
15 augustus 2010
Het artikel is geupdate met overwegingen, waarbij een onderzoek dat door Skechers wordt aangehaald, besproken wordt in relatie tot het ACE onderzoek waar ze veel kritiek op hebben.

_(Bron; chivo.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Eén kleine stap, veel grote voordelen*
Het gebruik van MBT heeft talloze gunstige effecten op het lichaam. Dat is de conclusie van een groeiend aantal internationale onderzoeken die bevestigen dat het gebruik van MBT, de gezondheid aanzienlijk bevordert. (Omdat ieder individu verschillend is, kunnen de resultaten van persoon tot persoon verschillen.)

*Succes op alle vlakken*
Stap. Rolbeweging. Stap. Rolbeweging. Deze simpele beweging creëert een aanzienlijk voordeel. Het helpt bij knie- 1,2 en rugklachten 3,4 , verlicht spanning in de nek 5, verzacht gewrichtspijn 6,7 – en draagt bij tot stevigere billen en bovenbenen 8. In vergelijking met traditionele schoenen verbrandt u meer calorieën tijdens het staan 9 en joggen 10 .
Essentieel is hier dat al deze beweringen bevestigd zijn door onderzoek door wetenschappers. Daarom wordt MBT zelfs door artsen voorgeschreven en door fitnessexperts aanbevolen.

*Waarom natuurlijk bewegen zo gezond is*
Het positieve effect van MBT is het resultaat van 'natuurlijke instabiliteit’. Het is een effect dat in principe kan worden bereikt zonder footwear met hoogtechnologische snufjes, namelijk door gewoon op blote voeten op een zachte, oneffen, natuurlijke ondergrond te lopen. Bij voorbeeld over het strand, of een dikke laag mos. Deze manier van lopen kan uw gezondheid aanzienlijk bevorderen.
Vandaag de dag is het echter niet zo eenvoudig om op blote voeten te lopen. Al helemaal niet op een natuurlijke ondergrond. Wanneer u op MBT loopt wordt het lichaam geprikkeld om zijn natuurlijk evenwicht te behouden. Stabiliserende spieren worden gestimuleerd en geactiveerd. Deze activiteit bewerkstelligt een soort training - en deze leidt tot talrijke voordelen voor het lichaam.

*Van een harde, vlakke ondergrond naar een zachte, natuurlijke, oneffen ondergrond*
MBT’s activeren en versterken onder andere de kleine, dieper gelegen spieren. Hun functie is stabilisatie en het bewerkstelligen van ‘natuurlijke schokdemping’11. Essentieel is de gepatenteerde zoolconstructie waarin de zachte Masai-sensor de belangrijkste rol speelt. Deze bevindt zich in de hak en bootst een oneffen ondergrond na. Hierdoor wordt een natuurlijke onstabiliteit gecreëerd op het moment van hiellanding, waarop het lichaam met kleine, intuïtieve compenserende bewegingen reageert. In de middenzool bevindt zich een balancepoint dat bij iedere stap een actieve en gecontroleerde rolbeweging realiseert. Samen met de Masai-sensor worden zoveel de bewegingsspieren als de houdingsspieren geactiveerd: de bil- 6, buik- en rugspieren 4 worden versterkt, u staat en loopt ontspannen en meer rechtop 6,12 en de belasting van druk op gewrichten 2,6,7 en de rug 6 neemt af. MBT verbetert de lichaamshouding en traint kuit-, been- en bilspieren bij iedere stap.

*Verklaring van de hierboven genoemde nummers;*
1 Nigg et al. 2006 a
2 Andriacchi et al. 2008
3 Nigg et al. 2007 
4 Jørgensen 2006
5 Smolenski et al. 2008
6 Vernon et al. 2004
7 Nigg et al 2006 b
8 Linde & Stegen 2005
9 Hoppeler et al. 2008
10 Müller 2007
11 Nigg et al. 2008
12 Nigg et al. 2009

http://nl.mbt.com/Home/Benefits/Studies.aspx hir kun je al het wetenschappelijke onderzoek nalezen, is wel in het Engels.

_(Bron; nl.mbt.com)_


Ervaringen over wiebelschoenen vind je op;
* http://www.vetvrij.com/phpBB3/viewto...0d69b827f71d42 (Skechers hun shape-ups)
* http://nl.mbt.com/Header/Opinions.aspx (MBT)
* http://forum.libelle.nl/forum/list_messages/50320/0 (MBT, Skechers hun shape-ups, Gabor)

----------


## Klinker

De aankoop van mijn MBT's is de beste beslissing die ik ooit heb genomen.
Absoluut een topmerk ! Ik kan het iedereen aanbevelen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Klinker,

Fijn dat je zo blij bent met je MBT's  :Smile: !
Wat voor verschil merk jij tussen MBT's en gewone schoenen?
Bij welke winkel heb je ze gekocht?
Veel plezier ermee!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Klinker

Hallo Luuss, 
Als ik gewone schoenen draag krijg ik snel last van mijn rug
en kan ik niet lang staan. Op MBT's heb ik daar eigenlijk geen 
last van. Ik heb ze gekocht in de MBT-winkel in Hilversum.
Groet Spijker

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Spijker,

Fijn dat het dragen van MBT's zo'n verbetering is voor je!
Was er ook een mogelijkheid ze eerst een tijd uit te proberen om te kijken of er echt verbetering optrad, soort niet goed geld terug garantie?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Klinker

Dag Luuss, 

Dat weet ik eigenlijk niet, volgens mij in de winkel in Hilversum wel 
maar ik dacht niet dat iedere winkel zo ver gaat. 
groet Spijker

----------

